# Fish Tank Stand



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

Learned a lot from this forum, other forums and youtube on DYI fish tank stands. Thought I'd share this 40 gallon breeder stand build.

I've built another double stacked tank (for two 10gallons) before using dato joints which I learnt from Ted's fishroom racking youtube video (



).

This one was my second try on a fish tank stand build and I also covered the frame up so it's more presentable. I actually think this one turned out alot better than the first. it's alot stronger and of course, it's finished up so it looks nicer.

Hopefully, this will be helpful for some of you if you are thinking about DIY stands.

Cheers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

looks good and looks like it is strong


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Looks more like a dog house to me.

Very nice job!
--
Paul


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol @ Y2K, I thought I was the joker 

Stand looks nice, I enjoy that you actually took the time to finish it 100% opposed to leaving it open and exposing the wood.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I like the look of this stand, i'll be stealing this idea!!


----------



## kuopan (Sep 6, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> I like the look of this stand, i'll be stealing this idea!!


you're welcome = )


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You mean you'd be re-stealing this idea? Anybody building their own stand stole the basic blueprints from the first person to ever engineer one


----------

